# USL Unveils New Vision for Academy Landscape



## OrangeCountyDad (Mar 15, 2019)

Not sure exactly what this'll mean.  it looks like they're trying to fill a gap, lot of USL teams already have academies, so maybe just unifying them.

"The newly announced USL Academy Cup will feature top young talent from the U-13 and U-17 age groups, with all clubs tasked with identifying exceptional young players that can play up and be challenged at a higher level throughout the competition.

Competitively, the U-17s will compete in two regional qualifiers split geographically between the Eastern and Western Conference. Regional results will determine seeding and placement ahead of the national event, which is set to take place on May 22-25, 2020 at Tournament Sportsplex of Tampa Bay. Regional qualification is set for October 11-14, 2019 and February 14-17, 2020, respectively. The U-13 age group will compete only at the national event, where a champion will be crowned."


https://www.uslsoccer.com/news_article/show/1004181


----------

